# Minoura Workman True Pro Zentrierständer neuwertig! OVP



## vitello (4. Februar 2009)

Nur einmal benutzt!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=230323490101


----------

